# Bull Terriers are not normal dogs!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I keep trying to tell people that bull terriers are not the same as other dogs but most people don't believe me, here's a little story that one of the members on my bullterrier groups wrote;



Bully Story (the fish tank story).doc 
The story of Cosmo and the fish tank

Re posted the actual story in the next couple posts if you can't open this link up, it's a hilarious story and should be enjoyed by all.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA! I believe it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't get through on your link for some reason. But, I do agree, a friend back home had a bull terrier, and yes, she was a hard case, definitely a character, a mind of their own!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll see if re can help out!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Bully Story (the fish tank story).doc 
The story of Cosmo and the fish tank


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe it too. In several of the dog psychology books I've read there have been special chapters or inserts dedicated to just the Bull Terrier. And I thought I had my hands full with a Black Russian Terrier! LOL!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yay....between robin, honey, and me....WE DID IT!!!!!!

Now, i'm going to read it. 

have a great trip to hawaii....may your back feel better as the days go by...and enjoy!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

very funny......very funny.....gotta love 'em. : )


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

LOLOL... I have seen that look on tobi fortunately there was no unflushed toilet! I couldn't agree more about them not being normal... Its like a mischievous 3 year old with absolutely no conscience. i'm going to save this story for a good laugh here and there!

What makes it all worse is they are always forgiven for anything because of the goofy look on their face when they pant... Tobi has chewed up more things than i can count and i can't stay angry for more than an instant...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a few more of those stories but this by far was the dirtiest!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I have a few more of those stories but this by far was the dirtiest!


I'll have to get some video or photos of Tobi taking our cat for a walk before the poor kitty has to find another forever home... ears back, tail going a million miles per hour and the cat by the collar through the house... priceless mischief of the BT's


----------

